# My Modest setup



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here you go. 

*Denon* 3808CI
*Sony* 5 Disk DVD player 
*Technics SL 1200 MK2* Turntable
LCR *Monitor Audio's Silver RS's*
Rear ceiling: *Niles CM750DS* (Don't laugh, I couldn't do rear speakers) If I could have, would have gone with ERA's. 
50" *Panasonic* 800U Plasma
*Velodyne DLS4000R*


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)




----------

